# Locomotive Stuck in Reverse



## rp2813 (Dec 15, 2013)

Greetings all. This is my first post here as I return to the world of model trains after having owned a couple of barely post-war Lionel O gauge sets as a kid. Now my grandson has become interested in trains so this past week I found a decent deal on a +/- 1960 Lionel O gauge set on my local craigslist.

The set consists of a #233 locomotive and tender, a gondola, a stock/cattle car, and caboose. Nothing rare or fancy. There are two other cars, but their couplers are bad. The locomotive was functioning properly until today.

Today I started to clean up the exteriors on all rolling stock with a damp sponge and a toothpick just to get some of the accumulated dust and dirt off. I was careful to avoid any of the undercarriage on the locomotive.

When I assembled everything for one final test, I found the locomotive would only operate in reverse. No back & forth on the speed control will change it. Reversing direction of the locomotive won't change it. An attempt at "polarizing" the speed control didn't change it.

Any ideas on what has happened? Might this be a common problem? I can't see any signs of trouble underneath, nor is there any visible method of dis-assembly.

Any troubleshooting suggestions would be appreciated. 

Thanks, and I'm looking forward to expanding my knowledge of model trains here on this forum.

Ralph


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Did you move the switch on top of the locomotive? I have done that before, unintentionally, and then it was "stuck" in reverse, or forward.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Yes, check the e unit switch. If that doesn't work I would spray some contact cleaner to see if it frees up the e unit ( direction control). I've had some stick on me after flipping my locos. Sometimes a tap on top of the shell might free it up.


----------



## rp2813 (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks guys, that did the trick! I noticed the lever but didn't recognize it as a switch. I guess had inadvertently repositioned it.

I have the track and cars boxed up and am ready to deliver it to the kids' house so it can be set up and running under the tree when my grandson wakes up Christmas morning.

Thanks again for the quick replies.

Ralph


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Glad to help out, and Welcome Aboard!


----------

